# Predictions for KDP Select/KU Payout (February 2015)--$1.41!!!



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, I know, Amazon is evil, we're rushing towards the Spotification of books, blah, blah, blah, blah blah...

But for those of us who are taking advantage of KDP Select/Kindle Unlimited, and the dark empire's plans to take over the e-book world haven't come to fruition, what do you think the payout will be?

Back in February 2012, I was worried that the payout would fall further from $1.60 (if memory serves me right), but instead it went up. Without looking at historical numbers, I'm not sure if the February > January rate is a common occurrence, I feel like it will happen again. Although a lot has happened between February 2012 and February 2015, my prediction is $1.41. Sure, I could be off--Amazon is known to throw a curve ball every now and then--but what's the point in hoping for less?

So $1.41 it is! (Slightly up from last month's $1.38.)

Anyone else care to throw a number out there?

*PREDICTIONS*

_A Really Silly Person: $3.75!!!_
_E.B. Brown: $2.00!_
Sonny: $1.98
Moist Tissue: $1.67
Jane Dough: $1.54
Agnes Webb: $1.53
Ahmad Ardalan: $1.48
G.L. Snodgrass: $1.46
Gator: $1.45
S.B. James: $1.45
Jan Hurst-Nicholson: $1.45
Shawn Inmon: $1.44
Chrisbwritin: $1.44
Robyn W: $1.43
Darcy: $1.43
Jedi Master YodaRead: $1.42
_*Donald Rump: $1.41*_
RhondaW: $1.40
Ersatz DT: $1.37
Aawston: $1.36
Joe Bananas: $1.36
Wansit: $1.36
Mike Davidson: $1.35
Kelli Wolfe: $1.34
V.E. Woodlake: $1.33
K Matthew: $1.33
Mt-Larson: $1.32
Lydniz: $1.31
Diana Persaud: $1.30
R. Marquez: $1.29
Shane Jeffery: $1.29
Seven Days/Alex King: $1.23
Carina Sanfey: $1.22
He Who Shall Remain Nameless: $1.20
Evan of the R. $1.16
_Kathrynoh: $0.98_

*And the winner is... Donald Rump* 

*Prize*: Purchase or borrow of the winner's book, bragging rights.

_Edited. PM me if you have any questions. Thanks! --Betsy_


----------



## CJAnderson (Oct 29, 2014)

Donald Rump said:


> Yeah, I know, Amazon is evil, we're rushing towards the Spotification of books, blah, blah, blah, blah blah...
> 
> But for those of us who are taking advantage of KDP Select/Kindle Unlimited, and the dark empire's plans to take over the e-book world haven't come to fruition, what do you think the payout will be?
> 
> ...


$1.41 per book that is read using KU?

_Edited quoted post. --Betsy_


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

2012?


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

I wonder if Amazon decides its price based on the percentage (or number) of authors who leave KU. IF there is an increase in authors leaving, they will have a higher price to attract new authors. But no way to know unless every Amazon author shares their KU status each month. 

I'm guessing $1.30


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

My book came out the end of February.  So of course that means the borrow rate is going up to $2. 

Rue


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

2 dolla' 









Or $100. You know how shifty 'Zon can be like that.


----------



## RhondaW (Mar 31, 2012)

I have kept track of all payouts since the beginning (found part of it on another site and have kept track of it since in notepad). Also have the amount of books in KU since the beginning.

Let me know if you want this info and I will post it.

I think it will stay around $1.40


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> 2012?


Like I said, I was just going off the top of my head and remembered February being a better payout than January. Hopefully I'm right, but it's fun to make predictions nonetheless. I don't think $1.41 is delusional, though.


----------



## RhondaW (Mar 31, 2012)

Your memory was correct 

KOLL
2012
January	  $1.60
February  $2.01

2013
January	  $2.23
February  $2.31

2014
January  $1.93
February  $2.24

KU
2015
January  $1.38


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> Your memory was correct
> 
> 2012
> January $1.60
> ...


That is so cool you did that. Hopefully the theory holds true!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Donald,
KU hasn't been around that long.
Are you thinking KOLL?  
I heard they were going to start charging the authors that make very bad jokes $3 a book.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> Donald,
> KU hasn't been around that long.
> Are you thinking KOLL?
> I heard they were going to start charging the authors that make very bad jokes $3 a book.


Yeah, this is the first KU for February, so I wonder if Amazon will keep the historical payments in mind. A big if, but what the heck, why not?

Are you sure it's not $3 per joke per book?


----------



## RhondaW (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry, I should have included the KOLL/KU header. Have edited the post.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

$1.34.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> $1.34.


Kelli Wolfe!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> I heard they were going to start charging the authors that make very bad jokes $3 a book.


Oh crap. I'm out of business then.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll add everyone's prediction to the top of the thread.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

$1.23


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

I don't anticipate a huge change. My best guess, which I came up with after literally seconds of thinking about it, is for $1.44.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Donald Rump said:


> Back in February 2012, I was worried that the payout would fall further from $1.60 (if memory serves me right), but instead it went up. Without looking at historical numbers, I'm not sure if the February > January rate is a common occurrence....


If the KU/KOLL payments weren't at a historical low and if Februaryy 2012 hadn't been the third month of KOLL existence where Amazon was pretty interested in boosting author participation....

My hope is stabilization and growth but the numbers don't give me much to have faith in.

-------

Courtesy of Mike McIntyre:

Kindle Owner Lending Library:

12/11: $1.70
01/12: $1.60
02/12: $2.01
03/12: $2.18
04/12: $2.48
05/12: $2.26
06/12: $2.08
07/12: $2.04
08/12: $2.12
09/12: $2.29
10/12: $2.36
11/12: $1.90
12/12: $1.88
01/13: $2.23
02/13: $2.31
03/13: $1.94
04/13: $2.27
05/13: $2.24
06/13: $2.24
07/13: $2.04
08/13: $2.26
09/13: $2.42
10/13: $2.51
11/13: $2.46
12/13: $1.86
01/14: $1.93
02/14: $2.24
03/14: $2.10
04/14: $2.24
05/14: $2.17
06/14: $2.24

Kindle Owner Lending Library and Kindle Unlimited

07/14: $1.80 (31 full days of KOLL and 14 full days of KU)
08/14: $1.54 (31 full days of KOLL and 31 full days of KU)
09/14: $1.52
10/14: $1.33
11/14: $1.39
12/14: $1.42
01/15: $1.38
02/15: $1.41


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> Well, when you put it in an ordered list like that, it makes me seem like a very gloomy person.
> 
> I'll just go back to predicting apocalypses instead...


No problem. Have fun with it. Spin the wheel, there's no telling where Amazon will make it stop.

If you're right, you get bragging rights, with your name bolded and supersized for all eternity. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> Ooooooooh. If this happens, I'll consider selling those bragging rights for the princely sum of $1.22.


How about this: Whoever wins, I'll purchase a copy of their book or borrow it (whichever they prefer). The maximum book price on Amazon is $200, so there is a theoretical limit on how much you can make.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> *immediately changes all book prices to $200*


A Bizarro author by the name of Carlton Mellick III actually did this, but I forget which title it was. Who is Carlton Mellick III? You know, he's that guy who wrote I Knocked Up Satan's Daughter, Adolf in Wonderland and Razor Wire Pubic Hair, among others. (The titles get worse from there...)

Anyways, it made me laugh really hard. I promised myself that sometime in the distant future I would release my own $200 book. Clearly it would be worth every penny.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

It looks to me that Amazon is stabilizing it close to where it is. I think it will probably stay between $1.35 and $1.45 for a decent amount of time. For those wanting it to go way back up, it can't. People seem to be forgetting that payouts per borrow were higher when people had one a month. I was averaging a couple hundred on the first of the month in those days and about 30 or so a day for the rest of the month. Now? Now people have unlimited borrows. I'm reading at least five KU books a month, and I'm sure others are tearing through them much faster than that. Now I'm getting around 500-700 borrows a day. That's a huge difference.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> It looks to me that Amazon is stabilizing it close to where it is. I think it will probably stay between $1.35 and $1.45 for a decent amount of time. For those wanting it to go way back up, it can't. People seem to be forgetting that payouts per borrow were higher when people had one a month. I was averaging a couple hundred on the first of the month in those days and about 30 or so a day for the rest of the month. Now? Now people have unlimited borrows. I'm reading at least five KU books a month, and I'm sure others are tearing through them much faster than that. Now I'm getting around 500-700 borrows a day. That's a huge difference.


So, $1.40? (Come on, Master Yoda. Give me a number!)


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

carinasanfey said:


> *picks jaw up off floor*


*Picked self up off the floor*


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

$1.31. I'm not getting any borrows per day but I like to shoot my mouth off.


----------



## G.L. Snodgrass (Aug 12, 2014)

Because Feb has 3 fewer days. I figure less borrows for the same $9.99 = more per book. I guess $1.46


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm thinking $1.53.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Donald Rump said:


> So, $1.40? (Come on, Master Yoda. Give me a number!)


$1.42


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> *picks jaw up off floor*


Jedi Master!


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

$1.45


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

YodaRead said:


> Now I'm getting around 500-700 borrows a day. That's a huge difference.


Jedi mind tricks. *waves hand* You don't want to look at *their* covers and blurbs. *waves hand* My books are the ones you're looking for.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

I feel the power of February. I think it will be $1.67.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> I feel the power of February. I think it will be $1.67.


If that pans out, then the force is truly with you.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Last month was $1.38, not $1.37.


----------



## Chrisbwritin (Jan 28, 2014)

I was going to say 1.42 as well but I'll go 1.44.


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

$1.43

This better be the winning bid. I will strategically use my winnings for my first book sale


----------



## Chance (Jul 2, 2014)

Should drop a couple cents to 1.37 or so range. 

No less than 1.33, no more than what it was in January.


Edit: I pick 1.37.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> Should drop a couple cents to 1.37 or so range.
> 
> No less than 1.33, no more than what it was in January.


Pick a number.


----------



## VEwoodlake (Jul 11, 2014)

$1.33


----------



## charlottehughes (Dec 18, 2014)

1.49 or .99 -
00ps-- you mean what they will pay us?


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

VEwoodlake said:


> $1.33


This is my guess as well. Of course, I'm hoping for more because I'm a greedy little sh!t.


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

Lydniz said:


> $1.31. I'm not getting any borrows per day but I like to shoot my mouth off.


Yeah, me too! I'm with those who guess somewhere between the $1.40- $1.45 range. 
My Inventor's Son Books aren't in KU, but I'm going ahead with $1.45 as my guess.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll try $1.45 because it's a nice round figure. But I'd like it to be R$2.05


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm going for $1.36, just because.

I should take more of an interest - with a dizzying 7 borrows in Feb, this looks like the first month where I have a horse in the race.

And I've already got 10 for March... hmm. Higher borrow rates, please Mr Amazon!


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

1.48


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> 1.49 or .99 -
> 00ps-- you mean what they will pay us?


What will they pay us per borrow? Do you want to go with $0.99 or $1.49?


----------



## joebananas (Nov 3, 2014)

I guessed $1.36 in another thread for this so I am sticking with it.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

$3.75.  Hey one can dream you will all get rich and famous.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

Got you on the list. Sort of...


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

$1.98

That's my story, I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

No report yet? Isn't it usually out on the 15th?


----------



## joebananas (Nov 3, 2014)

It was a day late last month with it being Valentine's Day Weekend and a Sunday. This month it's St. Patty's weekend and a Sunday again so I was planning on seeing it a day late.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

joebananas said:


> It was a day late last month with it being Valentine's Day Weekend and a Sunday. This month it's St. Patty's weekend and a Sunday again so I was planning on seeing it a day late.


Every time someone says St. Patty's instead of St. Paddy's, God smites a kitten.


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

SevenDays said:


> Every time someone says St. Patty's instead of St. Paddy's, God smites a kitten.


Maybe Patty is Paddy's sister.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

ML-Larson said:


> Maybe Patty is Paddy's sister.


Possibly, and I'd wager she's no saint.


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

SevenDays said:


> Possibly, and I'd wager she's no saint.


What about sainted? Does that count?


----------



## Evan of the R. (Oct 15, 2013)

SevenDays said:


> Every time someone says St. Patty's instead of St. Paddy's, God smites a kitten.


There's a website for that: http://paddynotpatty.com


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

ML-Larson said:


> What about sainted? Does that count?


She can do whatever she likes on August 25, but March 17 is for St. Paddy.


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

Evan of the R. said:


> There's a website for that: http://paddynotpatty.com


That is beautiful.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Evan of the R. said:


> There's a website for that: http://paddynotpatty.com


EXACTLY.

Say "No" to kitten-smiting, folks. Say it with me: "St. Paddy."


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

carinasanfey said:


> YES. Thank you.
> 
> (As an Irish emigrant, I tend to spend Paddy's Day in my flat, avoiding the multitudes of people who have suddenly decided to be 'Oirish' and wear green wigs and drink a load of Guinness. 'Cause, you know, that is totally what we do all day. *sarcasm*)


I do have to say, I loved that episode of Oz and James drink to Britain. I thought May was going to blow a gasket by the end.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

carinasanfey said:


> YES. Thank you.
> 
> (As an Irish emigrant, I tend to spend Paddy's Day in my flat, avoiding the multitudes of people who have suddenly decided to be 'Oirish' and wear green wigs and drink a load of Guinness. 'Cause, you know, that is totally what we do all day. *sarcasm*)


I'm an eighth Irish by heredity, and that's what I do on March 17th. Except I no longer drink. Saves me lots of money!

Isn't it St Patrick's day? Why Paddy and not Patty? I genuinely want to know.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Why hasn't anybody told the joke about St. Patrick driving the snakes out of Ireland yet?


----------



## Evan of the R. (Oct 15, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> Why hasn't anybody told the joke about St. Patrick driving the snakes out of Ireland yet?


I can't believe I'm asking this...

"What joke is that, Lydniz?"


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Isn't it St Patrick's day? Why Paddy and not Patty? I genuinely want to know.


This explains it pretty succinctly. 

http://gawker.com/5990788/its-st-paddys-day-not-st-pattys-day


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Q: Why did St. Patrick drive all the snakes out of Ireland? 

A: He couldn't afford plane fare


----------



## Evan of the R. (Oct 15, 2013)

Sigh.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Duh.

Q. What did St. Patrick say when he drove the snakes out of Ireland?

A. Are you all right in the back there, lads?


----------



## Evan of the R. (Oct 15, 2013)

Getting warmer. 

Hey, I haven't put my prediction down: $1.16.


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

How do you find out what the borrow rate is? Do they send it out in an email or is there somewhere that you go to check? I never seem to be able to find it anywhere but on here when someone announces it.


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

You can work it out from your royalty report, which is usually finalised sometime around now


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

SevenDays said:


> This explains it pretty succinctly.
> 
> http://gawker.com/5990788/its-st-paddys-day-not-st-pattys-day


"from the Irish Padraig"

Oh! Thanks. That makes sense, then.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

KMatthew said:


> How do you find out what the borrow rate is? Do they send it out in an email or is there somewhere that you go to check? I never seem to be able to find it anywhere but on here when someone announces it.


From the link on the KDP dashboard that says "Prior Months Royalties".


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Amazon really cutting it close this month. They have--what?--four more hours to put up those reports?


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

I think they were late last month too


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't they know it's already the sixteenth in Australia?


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Putting in my official bid - $1.36


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> From the link on the KDP dashboard that says "Prior Months Royalties".


Thanks.


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

$1.32

Do we get free borrows from other kboarders if we're right?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Zon management don't work on weekends.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

I say $1.43.

I've been trying to focus on work today, but I can't stop refreshing the dashboard every ten minutes. Just in case, you know?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

$1.29


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok, I think I've got everyone. If not, just holler.


----------



## MikeDavidson (Oct 5, 2013)

$1.35

that's my guess


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

$1.29


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

0.98


----------



## OEGaudio (Jul 26, 2012)

kathrynoh said:


> 0.98


If you're right I'm not getting out of bed tomorrow.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

My thinking is that borrows will go under $1 at some point so maybe they'll pull the bandaid off fast then do a couple of months of $1+ just to leave people guessing.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok, updated. Anyone else have a prediction?

Likely, the report will be posted in the next few hours...


----------



## charlottehughes (Dec 18, 2014)

I think we would have better luck predicting how late they will be, office pool anyone?


----------



## OEGaudio (Jul 26, 2012)

charlottehughes said:


> I think we would have better luck predicting how late they will be, office pool anyone?


I'm not even sure why I'm so obsessed... It's going to be what it is and it's going to get here when it gets here. Now... back to refreshing the page every 5 seconds.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> I think we would have better luck predicting how late they will be, office pool anyone?


Ok, 3:16 p.m. EST.

EDIT: I'll also add the delivery time predictions to the top of the thread.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Report is up.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I think it's $1.40.5. I'm horrible at math, though.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm waiting for someone else to post it. I'm much to lazy to calculate it myself.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I didn't get any borrows so can't say.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

YodaRead said:


> I think it's $1.40.5. I'm horrible at math, though.


Closer to $1.406.... $1.41! Yay!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

wtvr said:


> Closer to $1.406.... $1.41! Yay!


I definitely trust your math more than mine. Whatever it is, it gave me my best month ever. Now I just need to wait and see what my All-Star bonus will be. I shall now have my lunch (leftover corned beef and cabbage) and start my next book in my most popular series. Today is a good day.


----------



## Evan of the R. (Oct 15, 2013)

I got a single borrow on one title. It came through as $1.41. 

Donald's a witch!


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Donald nailed it!


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

$1.41, holy crap!


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

YodaRead said:


> I definitely trust your math more than mine. Whatever it is, it gave me my best month ever. Now I just need to wait and see what my All-Star bonus will be. I shall now have my lunch (leftover corned beef and cabbage) and start my next book in my most popular series. Today is a good day.


Me too. I am wiggling like a piglet, and I just passed February's numbers this morning for March. When do All-Star emails come out?

*high-five, woman!*


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

wtvr said:


> Me too. I am wiggling like a piglet, and I just passed February's numbers this morning for March. When do All-Star emails come out?
> 
> *high-five, woman!*


Usually a couple of hours after reports. I'm hopeful I managed to jump up to the $5,000 bracket this time, but I'm probably still in the $2,500. My March is looking better than my February, too, and with two big preorders hitting in April, that's the month I'm dying to see now.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

How leftover corned beef and cabbage can constitute a good day is beyond me. ;-)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Lydniz said:


> How leftover corned beef and cabbage can constitute a good day is beyond me. ;-)


It's even better the second day.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Donald Rump said:


> $1.41, holy crap!


OK. Who do you know at Amazon? 

As the winner, everyone must borrow Donald's Monster book (because it's got all our children's book links in the back  )


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Donald Rump said:


> $1.41, holy crap!


Like to give me 6 lottery numbers between 1 and 49 ?


----------



## RhondaW (Mar 31, 2012)

That is so funny that you are the winner. I was 1 cent off


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, here's the borrow rate as best as I can tell:

$1.406593233674272

Rounded up, it's $1.41. If we discard the fraction of a penny, that would make you the winner, Rhonda, so I'll go grab a copy of one of your books.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I had a couple single borrows at $1.41. No math necessary. 

Rue


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Donald Rump said:


> $1.41, holy crap!


It is customary to change the thread title to reflect that so we avoid a bunch of other threads saying it.


----------



## BEAST (Mar 31, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> It is customary to change the thread title to reflect that so we avoid a bunch of other threads saying it.


This. And are we borrowing the two books Post the links to the books. I'll even throw in a review on both. I think we should do this every month.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> And are we borrowing the two books Post the links to the books. I'll even throw in a review on both. I think we should do this every month.


If anyone wants to download/borrow a book from the winners, these would be the most appropriate:

Taming Your Pet Monster: An Operational Guide by Scott Gordon

http://www.amazon.com/Taming-Your-Pet-Monster-Operational-ebook/dp/B008I7DRVQ/

Little Lisa and Her Two Princes: Far, Far Away Land Fairy Tales by Rhonda Tyler

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Lisa-Her-Two-Princes-ebook/dp/B00NLQZ8YS/

If we want to do this every month, I'm game.


----------



## RhondaW (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Donald but it actually is $1.41 so you are the rightful winner!


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

February 2015 - $1.40 per book for me.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

> Thanks Scott but it actually is $1.41 so you are the rightful winner!


Since I'm the one who started the thread, it kind of defeats the purpose. From the outset, no one had a chance of guessing the winning number unless they also chose my number. You were the next closest, so enjoy the borrow.


----------



## RhondaW (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

Completely aside for the most part, I was going through my royalty report and plugging numbers into my sales spreadsheet and going mad because a few sales disappeared.  They're on my sales dashboard, but not in the report.

It took about 15 minutes to work out that they were made from .uk, and were therefore purchased on the 1st, rather than the 28th.  And yet, because my pre-order went live four hours early, those sales are showing up for February.

Amazon is annoying.


----------



## OEGaudio (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm happy with $1.41, nice couple hundred dollar bump when compared to Jan. I guess I'll keep my books in if this continues.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm also thinking $1.41.  Wonder what it will be...


----------

